# EEK No Lights !!!!



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I think i have done bad thing........... I have installed l e d lights where ever possible in the motorhome from the n e c last week , look lovely..... then i started to fit an island stand to our "fixed table ". this is the problem, I screwed the base (not the recessed stand but the other type ) to the floor, and now the lights on the opposite side of the van (the kitchen and batroom lights ) wont work, have i gone through a wire under the floor ??? im having nightmares about trying to take the floor upfrom underneath and the leisure battery is there also HELP....... ps iv e tried changing the fuses im really unhappy and wont go near the MH now...


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am sorry to have to say this, but you have 3 choices.

1. Do Nothing use a torch (not an Option)

2. Go back to the MH, try and assess where the wires go under the floor and get access to there from underneath, fix broken wire, replace under flooring.

3. Take it to dealer.

I am assuming that you have removed the screw, it may be that the screw is shorting across 2 wires?

Steve


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Oops,
You sound a little peaky.
First I would remove and screws you have put in. Then check the fuses and hopefully replace a blown one and things might work again. If not then you need to visit the dealer or someone suitably proficient to sort it out.

Think yourself lucky in some respects. Some of the new top of the range motorhomes with double floors now have heating pipes molded into the top floor. So any screws put into the floor can result in a very expensive repair.

You might remember my hole in water tank saga so don,t feel too bad. Just bite the bullet and be prepared to spend a few quid.

Good luck

Clive


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

It may just be a coincidence,find the fuse that keeps blowing,put a ohm meter between fuse and screw if you have continuity then you have a problem.If it tests ok have another look at your wiring at the led,s it just maybe that a wire has come loose and causing a short (lets hope so )

Good luck.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

oh dear, i did take the screw out, and replace the fuse, but alas nothing, no dealers here im afraid, i will try and get a sparky to look first, i ope the floor doe snt have to come up as the battery is underneath that same space, also i think im gonna need an interpreter EEK and the boiler has just gone in the house EEK, what ave i done to deserve this ???? no more motor home improvements for me !!!! will let u know the outcome, manana manana.........


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, at least you have learnt the most important word in Spanish -


 ¡mañana!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

JUST AN UP DATE TO MY NO LIGHTS SITUATION.....
I have found where the business for hiring motorhomes is on the island. the nice guy in here said they do habitation repairs so bessy was booked in. The outcome, 220 euros later they have restored the lghting to the otherside of the van (they could nt find any wires under the floor where i drilled ) put a new switch in to work the step light (wasnt one and not connected apparently ) checked all wiring with a fine toothcomb fixed and replaced any loose wiring too. my solar panel was only working at 0.01 what ever that meant so now is at 0.07 so a quicker reharge. i guess.shame about the heater though, they said its not worth it, its the original but would be very expensive to replace, nevermind, i will just boil the kettle if it gets a bit nippy, would have been just nice to know it all worked !!! sorry to go on, im a happy xmas bunny now, just need to get her serviced in new year and ITV (mot) in Jan, thanks for looking !!!!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Fiat Lux!*

 Ciao, thanks for letting us know; and gald to hear you got it fixed. Funny how these things always work out at an Euro 200+ repair isn 't it?
Anyway, Feliz Navidad y Merry Christmas.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i guess thy needed a christmas bonus ??? spanish seem to always take their time, shame im paying for it by the hour, but the guy did spend an hour with me going over everthing they had done and explaining why "no fire " in the heater, the ignition i guess , so thats what u call service, he really semed to care !!!!


----------

